# Backside of Tucker at Copper



## elwood (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah, I saw that chute on Sat. when I was up there. It looks like you could get to the road no problem but there was a big slide in there. I spoke to a patroler and he said the explosives crew had a leftover charge that they had thrown in there to trigger the slide. The crown was about 2 1/2 feet deep. Be careful!


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

it's also illegal & the hike out would be rather exposed, if we ride graveline or that area, we set a skintrack in the morning so if we get busted we can say we didn't come from the resort (make sure your pass hasn't ben scanned that day either, they'll check) They're pretty nasty around that area for some reason.


----------

